# Naples, Fl - Barefoot Pelican



## Kola (Jun 15, 2009)

Has anyone been to Barefoot Pelican condos ( not a T/S) in Naples, Fl   Vanderbilt Bay 
www.barefootpelicancondo.com 

Grateful for any comments on  location, neighbourhood, quality, etc.

K.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 15, 2009)

Haven't been there, but have been to Vanderbilt beach a lot and it is really nice.  It looks like the condos face the bay and if you are high up you would be able to see the gulf possibly.  the gulf would be right across the street.  This area has a mix of older, very high priced homes, and two timeshares, two very expensive hotels and a lot of condos.  I really like this area, stayed in a timeshare twice, and my cousin rented a condo last April and it was great.  We go to the beach here a lot.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the building, but the area is very nice - lots of restaurants on US41, great beaches, and lots to do in Naples including the 5th Ave shopping district.  I think you will be very happy there.


----------



## Kola (Jun 15, 2009)

rapmarks said:


> Haven't been there, but have been to Vanderbilt beach a lot and it is really nice.  It looks like the condos face the bay and if you are high up you would be able to see the gulf possibly.  the gulf would be right across the street.  This area has a mix of older, very high priced homes, and two timeshares, two very expensive hotels and a lot of condos.  I really like this area, stayed in a timeshare twice, and my cousin rented a condo last April and it was great.  We go to the beach here a lot.



Thanks for the info. I have been offered a 4th Fl condo. Is this high enough to see the gulf ?  Is it walking distance to the beach ? If you would tell me which timeshares are in that area I would get a better fix on the location. We have stayed on Marco Isl, before. I know Naples has a lot to offer. 
Thanks anyway.

K.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kola,

I haven't stayed at the Pelican Bay Condos but I've stayed in a resort almost directly across the street from there.  Interestingly, when I entered the Pelican Bay Condos address into maps.google.com - I didn't get a hit for the location. Mapquest gave me the wrong location.  So I looked up the Pelican Bay condos on google and found this map for the location. You are on the Bay side which is on the opposite side of Gulf Shore Drive from the Gulf of Mexico.  From the property description you will have water views of the Bay but not the Gulf.  I doubt with the high rise construction on the Gulf of Mexico Side of Gulf Shore Drive you would be able to see the Gulf anyway.

It's a short walk across Gulf Shore Drive to Vanderbilt Beach.

You're in a great location and the Ritz Carlton Hotel is right around the corner.

Also as you are taking Vanderbilt Road west from US 41 towards Gulf Shore Drive, there is a shopping center on the north side that has a grocery store (Publix I think) and also a bike rental shop.

Have a great trip

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kola,

I forgot to mention that less than 5 minutes away from where you will be staying, at the corner of US 41 and Vanderbilt Road,  is the 'Mercato' a new planned community development that has condominiums, retail shops, a multiplex movie theatre, and restaurants.

Their website is http://www.mercatonaples.com/

and for more info see Mercato at The Strada in Naples, Florida is near completion : Amenities Deck Completed,  Residence Soon to Follow


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 15, 2009)

Also since you asked, the Vanderbilt Beach & Harbour Club Timeshare is just a short jaunt north on Gulf Shore Drive from your location.  The address is 9301 Gulf Shore Drive, Naples, Fl 34108. It's dual affiliated - RCI Code # 1882; Interval International (II) Code VBH.  Their primary building with the office is located on the Gulf side(all units facing the Gulf and all on the Beach) and the second building is on the Bay side.  

Richard


----------



## Kola (Jun 15, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Also since you asked, the Vanderbilt Beach & Harbour Club Timeshare is just a short jaunt north on Gulf Shore Drive from your location.  The address is 9301 Gulf Shore Drive, Naples, Fl 34108. It's dual affiliated - RCI Code # 1882; Interval International (II) Code VBH.  Their primary building with the office is located on the Gulf side(all units facing the Gulf and all on the Beach) and the second building is on the Bay side.
> 
> Richard



Thanks, Richard, for all your help. I found the links and the map very helpful. Looks like this is the right place to be.  Can't wait.

Kola


----------

